# Changed my insurance-need to send it in



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Well. .I get the message saying my insurance is running out- -it will be the 10th of this month.- I already got different insurance,,and need to send it to them via e-mail or whatever...... Im thinking of just saying ..**** it... Do I really need this drama ...?? Sure the extra $$ isnt bad because its only P/T and does come out to around 20 bucks for every hour...but,,this morning I noticed I need a brake job..(very soon)- -also its time for an oil change.. OK,,these things were going to need to be done regardless,,but the general beating my car has taken this winter,,from pothole to pothole just aint worth it. The filth,, the dirty pax has dragged into the back seat and floor...just isnt worth it..

Anyway- - Im guessing Ill be deactivated when they don't get an updated insurance document - -Now,,if I do decide to send them the new doc,,with the new company..etc.. after the 10th
- How long before the activate me again??- - or what if >>
If I do send it to them today..or before the 10th. . how much drama is that going to be while they change my info???-
I just hate sending them anything ,,its always drags out forever... it aint like I can call,and talk it out with anyone..that money saving measure is one of the worst in the history of customer service ...for the driver and the rider


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

dude man you better off deleteing your app now while you still ahead before an accident happens and your liable for everything that your personal insurance wont cover from bodily injury to phisical damage incurred on your vehicle. uber only cover the rider not the driver. if your personal insurance company found out you were using your vehicle for commercial use they drop you like a rock. youll get nothing from your claim and banned getting any insurance from other insurance companies. dude wake up. aint work driving for uber. they are just using you for their own benefit. dont be a fool. they are whoring you out.


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

but then again if you have commercial insurance which will cost you an arm and a leg to buy. you just wasting your time driving coz all the money you earned goes to your commercial insurance bill. you got a winless situation on your hand however you look at it. and when that accident happens (hope not) you a done deal. your just inviting more trouble in your life. Hope everything works out for you. Good Luck money Man.........


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

your an independent uber contractor. you dont work for uber therefore uber is not liable to you insurance wise.


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

when you get to an accident with a pax on board your driving days are over........


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

regardless whose at fault.


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

uber wont exist if every driver required a commercial insurance to drive legally


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah-- -I think Ill just fix the car up ..and send back the phone..
..Ill think on it...but it looks to be the direction Im leaning- - - This shit just aint happening for me anymore. Like many before me have said.... Its fun in the beginning..a novelty...you kinda look forward to gettin out there picking up a pax,,,a little small talk ,,make some $$$. . But- -now its been like 6-7 months,,,the novelty has long wore off,,uber has won,,they have beaten me down with with everything from bullshit guarantees to threats of deactivation . My car is gettin a winter beating. Pax annoys the shit outta me. A ridiculous rating system where aif 90% of the riders say you,re good..uber sez your bad..-figure that??
.No tips in about a month, chasing surges all over the ****in place,,..etc..etc..etc...It is at point where I just cant justify doing this anymore..Hell,,I really don't have too..right?? No-one is forcing me..Hell,its even only a part time gig!!
I dont know what it is?? Its like some times I just automatically turn on the gadget, and go out for awhile..Whats up with that?? I need to back into my uber-free life -


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

bebs tonto said:


> dude man you better off deleteing your app now while you still ahead before an accident happens and your liable for everything that your personal insurance wont cover from bodily injury to phisical damage incurred on your vehicle. uber only cover the rider not the driver. if your personal insurance company found out you were using your vehicle for commercial use they drop you like a rock. youll get nothing from your claim and banned getting any insurance from other insurance companies. dude wake up. aint work driving for uber. they are just using you for their own benefit. dont be a fool. they are whoring you out.


Aren't you replying to everybody here?Virtually nobody has commercial insurance so according to you we are all fools for driving.


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

dude if you really needed the money that bad.... thats up to you. Wow you put up 6 long months dealing with all the bs uber did to you coz you let it happen.
Seriously it took you that long to decide when to quit uber. Man must be hell of a life living thru hell. Shit man if you quit now... would be the greatest thing that yull ever do for yourself. i can work at mickey dees full time and make same amount of money w/o getting my car all beat up.


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> Aren't you replying to everybody here?Virtually nobody has commercial insurance so according to you we are all fools for driving.


cover yourself jack. as i stated b4 uber only carry insurance for the rider. the driver is solely responsible for himself and the car. when/if you get into an accident regardless of whose fault it is uber wont cover you for any expenses unless your own personal insurance denied your claim due to breached of contract obligation. as a result of having an accident your own personal insurance company will in turn cancel your policy. Good luck if you can find another auto insurance company for coverage. and if your that lucky to find one it will come with a very heavy price all jacked up to the max as if your paying for a commercial insurance policy. The worst part of it all is that if you hurt someone onthe other vehicle YOU will be sued by victim because your own personal insurance policy do not cover a commercial policy therefore youll be left out in the cold hangin the bag by your own personal insurance company


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Try to pay attention bebs-- -I really dont need this - -I do it P/T- -my life is just fine- -Like cali said,,how many of us have commercial insurance - -certainly no where near the majority 
My only point here was about after 6 months ,,how much things have changed...from rates ,,to the kick I got out of driving..thats all...
Yeah Uber is not the company to work for or work with ...and thats too bad... It could be a good gig,,they just wont allow it to be.
Am I gonna keep doing it?? I dont know yet. . .Remember , I dont have to ..I would like to keep it as a P/T thing,,,but its just starting to grind on me. Maybe Ill take 3 weeks off- -It aint about the insurance. Anyway,,by the time I send them the doc with my new info..3 weeks will probably go by anyway. I just have to be cognosent not to go thru the cycle of driving too much to where it effects my car,,as a part timer I need to get off the roads, and pick my times better


----------



## bebs tonto (Mar 6, 2015)

OK Jack no problem. Am really sorry if I got a lil under your skin. WAS part time also but...I just couldn;t bear the fact that for as lil money am making and the tons of miles accumulated i figured it wasnt worth the time and effort to be a good samaritan any longer. The insurance and the risk issues involved led me to call it quit. Do as you please. your call, your life, your business....Good Luck!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

bebs tonto said:


> . Do as you please. your call, your life, your business....Good Luck!


thanks bro- -


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Yeah-- -I think Ill just fix the car up ..and send back the phone..
> ..Ill think on it...but it looks to be the direction Im leaning- - - This shit just aint happening for me anymore. Like many before me have said.... Its fun in the beginning..a novelty...you kinda look forward to gettin out there picking up a pax,,,a little small talk ,,make some $$$. . But- -now its been like 6-7 months,,,the novelty has long wore off,,uber has won,,they have beaten me down with with everything from bullshit guarantees to threats of deactivation . My car is gettin a winter beating. Pax annoys the shit outta me. A ridiculous rating system where aif 90% of the riders say you,re good..uber sez your bad..-figure that??
> .No tips in about a month, chasing surges all over the ****in place,,..etc..etc..etc...It is at point where I just cant justify doing this anymore..Hell,,I really don't have too..right?? No-one is forcing me..Hell,its even only a part time gig!!
> I dont know what it is?? Its like some times I just automatically turn on the gadget, and go out for awhile..Whats up with that?? I need to back into my uber-free life -


It was not only about the novelty in the beginning, but also about the real money, which was there at the time.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Well. .I get the message saying my insurance is running out- -it will be the 10th of this month.- I already got different insurance,,and need to send it to them via e-mail or whatever...... Im thinking of just saying ..**** it... Do I really need this drama ...?? Sure the extra $$ isnt bad because its only P/T and does come out to around 20 bucks for every hour...but,,this morning I noticed I need a brake job..(very soon)- -also its time for an oil change.. OK,,these things were going to need to be done regardless,,but the general beating my car has taken this winter,,from pothole to pothole just aint worth it. The filth,, the dirty pax has dragged into the back seat and floor...just isnt worth it..
> 
> Anyway- - Im guessing Ill be deactivated when they don't get an updated insurance document - -Now,,if I do decide to send them the new doc,,with the new company..etc.. after the 10th
> - How long before the activate me again??- - or what if >>
> ...


I was deactivated for an insurance card once. It took me about 3 days to get activated after uploading the new one and waiting for Uber to respond to my emails.


----------

